# My Set-up



## PIP

Cherub great machine - but a DB on its way soon - so will be up for sale.

Hope these pics aren't too many bytes


----------



## funinacup

Excellent set up! How much will you be looking for the Cherub roughly?


----------



## lookseehear

Oooh, lovely elektra!

I think when I do the inevitable and buy a big double boiler e61 or similar I'll keep my Gaggia factory for the fun of it, levers make great espresso.


----------



## vintagecigarman

lookseehear said:


> Oooh, lovely elektra!
> 
> I think when I do the inevitable and buy a big double boiler e61 or similar I'll keep my Gaggia factory for the fun of it, levers make great espresso.


I kept my Pavoni when I bought an E-61, and it still gets used regularly. There's something very satisfying about the hands-on approach of a lever.

PIP: Great set up - I envy you the Elektra! (Great tiling job in the kitchen, too!)


----------



## sandykt

Nice set up, remember you might be able to sell the Cherub here before listing on ebay


----------



## MonkeyHarris

Lovely setup PIP! Always nice to see nice pictures of nice shiny machines


----------



## DonRJ

I will be very interested to read your evaluation of the Cherub when compared to your new machine, lucky you to be in that position.


----------



## hashluck

What is the DB? Or is it just shot for generic double boiler? I was wondering if it is the Vibiemme DomoBar Junior Double Boiler PID blah blah - I gather there is a new model just (about to be) released and I would be very interested to hear thoughts and real user experiences of it

Edit: Correct full name for new machine is I think 'Vibiemme DoubleDomo Super PID' so perhaps it is not the same machine


----------



## Glenn

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK PIP

Thanks for sharing your pictures. I'm sure if you do decide to sell that theres a good chance the Cherub will go to a member of this forum - these machines seem quite popular now and usually at a good pricepoint too


----------



## BanishInstant

A setup that many on this forum aspire to. Looking forward to reading about your experiences.


----------



## PIP

Thanks all.

After 2 years of Elektra use - it needed a repair - so last May I bought the Cherub whilst I found someone I could trust the Elektra's chrome to. 9 months on - the Elektra's still not fixed - and the Cherubs giving us about 4-5 doubles each day.

After a recent unexpected windfall - and what's turned into an obsession (still don't always get the good shots though) - seriously considering an Izzo Alex Duetto. I see I need to check out this new Vibi info though!

Really don't know how much to expect for the Cherub - its still got factory warranty to May. I did want the group head pressure testing - as I noticed a difference at the start of the very cold weather - and had to adjust the dose and grind quite considerably - and it hasn't returned to the earlier set-up. Maybe just me.

I'm off to India for a few weeks with work - so will have to decide on the new machine for the return.

I was going to write a review for the Cherub on CG - but it hasn't got a product listing yet - but happy to file it up here instead when it's done.


----------



## MonkeyHarris

Would love an Alex Duetto. That's a lottery win only purchase for me though.


----------



## dwalsh1

The VBM double domo pid is roughly £2500 delivered. That's what I was quoted when I spoke to Capital coffee who are the importers of these machines. The way forward if you are going for that type of machine is the Duetto at around £1600, a big difference don't you think for a machine doing the same job but if it's looks your after then it's your choice. I'm still toying with the idea of a Duetto myself or getting in the big league and paying £2000 for an Elektra T1 or GL? Decisions.

dennis


----------



## MonkeyHarris

The other day I found a gift my father bought me when I turned 18 (it's not really relevant what it is) but suffice to say I don't use it anymore and it's gone up significantly in value (Worth just over £1000) I thought I'd never sell it but I started thinking £1000 + say £350 for my Silvia and I'm getting in the Duetto zone. The huge smile on my face lasted for about an hour until I mentioned my intentions to the wife who went berserk and pointed out my Silvia was only a year old and she wanted the money to spend on landscaping the garden









Anyone know a good divorce solicitor?


----------



## DonRJ

Anyone know a good divorce solicitor?

That`ll cost you more than a grand


----------



## MonkeyHarris

True but the sale of her shoe collection should easily cover it


----------



## lookseehear

For the last year I have been living with my girlfriend (now fiancee!) and supporting her to an extent while she finishes her medical degree. She starts her first job in August and she's very keen for me to get a new espresso machine and grinder (I think perhaps out of guilt that what she's wearing on her third finger would have comfortably bought me a duetto and a mini-e!) as we'll both be working.

I've been looking at the duetto last few days and I think even if we have to save a little longer, that will probably be my next machine. I do think it doesn't look quite as nice as a Rocket but it would still look lovely in the kitchen, plus I'm quite keen on a double boiler.

Maybe we should start a duetto fan club?


----------



## DonRJ

Well I`m in, the Duetto would be my choice - dual boiler (tick), rotary pump (tick), PID (tick), E61 group (tick), well built (tick), looks good, if understated (tick), fit in my coffee space (tick).


----------



## MonkeyHarris

Me too. Perhaps Izzo could donate one to the fan club.


----------



## sandykt

An Alex Duetto is my dream machine - I know BanishInstant would echo my thoughts as well. My dream day is to visit Bella Barista and spend a fortune!

BTW I work in the legal profession specialising in divorce!!


----------



## DonRJ

There you go Monkey, problem solved - Sandy gets you a good settlement, result, a Duetto each LOL


----------



## MonkeyHarris

Hahaha!


----------



## PIP




----------



## Mrboots2u

Liking the red pip. Nice


----------

